# Butterred Toast



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

Why don't blonds butter their toast?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
because they cannot figure on which side the butter is supposed to be.:p


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

LOL! Funny, Norge! :p


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> LOL! Funny, Norge! :p


 
thanks DC, I was worried the other blonds you come after me, I guess I should remind them that I am a blond (born that way)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

Nah, Norge! All the blondes here have a great sense of humor, I wouldn't worry about it! I'm a red head and you have NO idea how many times people have used the "red headed stepchild" phrase and then look embarrassed and apologize to me. Doesn't bother me a bit!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 20, 2005)

_________________________________


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Nah, Norge! All the blondes here have a great sense of humor, I wouldn't worry about it! I'm a red head and you have NO idea how many times people have used the "red headed stepchild" phrase and then look embarrassed and apologize to me. Doesn't bother me a bit!


 
I will remember that, DC.  My daughter occasionally has red hair (more of a auburn) which looks great with her hazel with gold fleck eyes.  BTW she looks better with the red toned hair than her birth color of dark ash.  But the red tones bring out a few freckles (my mother had auburn hair, father was a to-head)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL! Good one!


----------

